# Only two waxes in this one!



## Andy.B (Jul 11, 2008)

I recently got 2 samples of waxes i was never going to use on their own as i have a big pot of Dodo Juice PH and i have Collinite 915.. So i thought what would these two do together?
So i blended a small test pot together..... It didn't come out well:lol:

It was as hard as nails and wouldnt even go on to an applicator pad. Dont know what went wrong but im thinking all of the solvents escaped somewhere

I wanted more of a paste wax seeing as PH and colli are quite hard waxes and seeing as our kitchen worktop is in need of its 6 monthly wax top up i use antique bees wax.

So today after reading all about the Homebrew waxes i thought hell why not try and put some additional solvents and the bees wax in to soften things up a bit. I had White Spirit and Paraffin to hand down the garage so i got 50ml of each and stuck them in a syringe.

I added the last of the Colli sample, dodo PH, 50ml of paraffin and a little of the bees wax into the melting pot. This time round i steadied the boil of the water by adding salt and keeping it on a lower heat.

Once blended all together i poured a small blob of wax onto a granite block to see if the wax would set after adding paraffin. It wasn't quite the the consistency i was after so i added a 25ml of olive oil to the mix and let it blend for another 5 min on the hob. I did another blob test on the block and it came out how i wanted it. So i poured into a Dodo Juice Sample pot and two large pots with locking lids.










So in with the worktop test lol i rubbed it into a section of the worktop that really needed attention left it 5 mins to cure and it wiped off with ease :thumb:

So obviously i needed to conduct a water/bead test and the results are...



















Now the wax is still cooling in the pots it came out the right consistency as i just swiped across it with my finger and its nice and slick and comes out of the pot with ease. All i need to do now is test this wax on a car to see if its still ok for automotive use rather than just worktop wax :lol::lol:

The lavender smell of PH is still the abit masked by the antique bees wax tho.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Beading does not look great but it is on wood so that wont help, i would say you heated the 2 waxes up to much and the solvents evaporated so it was hard when set again.

olive oil beads well on its own so that will help the mixture a bit. In my experience tho paraffin and white spirit dont make good solvents for waxes, I think its due to them breaking down the structure of the waxes slightly.

If you have any wax left, heat them up again until is just starts to melt, then remove from heat and stir, this will dissolve the wax without overheating it.


----------

